#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Wireline & slickline training

## jaturaya

Wireline Services operating in oil and gas industry increased substantially as required by oil companies development programs.
Personal requirements to perform, supervise and manage the operation, must be certified through recognized institutions Training Courses.
Slickline Technology Courses certification program is initiated to accelerate their working ability.

*Pacific Well Services International Training Center Indonesia* is strongly involved to share that proven technology to the Customers.
Knowledge of Slickline Technology system levels added to skill levels institute's competence of personnel to perform a very effective and efficient job.

Systematic Approach to Manpower Development Programs are clasified in three (3) levels of Slickline Technology Courses.
Knowledge levels are specified as Slickline Technology Course 1, Slickline Technology Course 2 and Slickline Technology Course 3.

Skills levels to apply the Working Techniques are arranged as Slickline Technology Course Skill 1, Slickline Technology Course Skill 2 and Slickline Technology Course Skill 3.

*Facilities*: 
Suitable Classrooms for Slickline Technology Courses
A training well consisting of Otis, Camco and Baker subsurface equipment
Wireline unit and pressure control equipment
Complete workshop includes Cut-away model of Otis, Camco and Baker subsurface equipment .

*Who Can Attend*:
Production engineers, supervisors and superintendents
Drilling engineers, supervisors and superintendents
Rig superintendents, supervisors and drillers
Workover (rigless) and Well Services engineers
Wireline operators, supervisors and superintendents
HSE engineers
Logistic and Purchasing staffs

*Course Instructor*:

Jaime Radam Janiola

Involved in Wireline Services since 1971 as Wireline Specialist to Consultant of different oil companies starting from Brunei Shell Petroleum, Flopetrol International, Schlumberger International, Petronindo Utama and Welltekindo Nusantara Geoservices Group. Country of assignment covers the Middle East (United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Egypt) and the Asia Pacific Region (Western Australia, Thailand and Indonesia).

In Welltekindo Nusantara, he was originally posted to manage the Wireline Operations for Total Fina Elf and VICO Indonesia contracts.


As a Mechanical Engineer who graduated from Cebu Institute of Technology Philippines, he was assigned in Engineering Department of Manufacturing Division to design Wireline Unit and Tools which was certified by API QR during his term.

At present, he is connected with Pacific Well Services as the Instructor of Slickline Technology Courses.

For Inquiry Contact:
Harisuryo
Pacific Well Services 
International Training Center Indonesia
E-mail : harisuryo@pacificwellservices.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Wireline & slickline training

----------


## jaturaya

Slickline Technology Course 1

Manuals
Introduction to Petroleum Industry 
Well Completion
Pressure Control Equipment and Wireline Unit
Toolstring Components
Service Tools
Downhole Tools
Basic Calculations and Conversions

----------


## jaturaya

Slickline Technology Course 2 

Manuals
Quality, Health, Safety and Environment (QHSE) Interaction to Wireline Operation
Downhole Flow Control Devices
Safety System and Control Tools
Gas Lift Valve Operation
BHP/BHT Operation
Wireline Fishing
Applied Calculations

----------


## jaturaya

*Slickline Technology Course 3*

Manuals
Slickline Risk Assessment
Slickline Fishing Methods
Slickline Special Tools
Slickline Memory Tools
Slickline Unit Open and Close Loop Hydraulic System

Objectives

Identify the hazards of work.
Develop the analysis of high, medium and low risk levels.
Anticipate potential problems of wireline operations.
Establish essential procedures and instructions to wireline fishing methods.
Understand the mechanism and functions of special tools.
Define slickline operation of Electronic Memory Recorder (EMR).
Understand the hydraulic system of wireline unit in order to anticipate power problems.
Attain the certification from recognized institution.

----------


## jaturaya

Who Can Attend:
Production engineers, supervisors and superintendents
Drilling engineers, supervisors and superintendents

----------


## jaturaya

Suitable Classrooms for Slickline Technology Courses
A training well consisting of Otis, Camco and Baker subsurface equipment
Wireline unit and pressure control equipment
Complete workshop includes Cut-away model of Otis, Camco and Baker subsurface equipment

----------


## jaturaya

Suitable Classrooms for Slickline Technology Courses
A training well consisting of Otis, Camco and Baker subsurface equipment
Wireline unit and pressure control equipment
Complete workshop includes Cut-away model of Otis, Camco and Baker subsurface equipment

----------


## jaturaya

our new email: pws@pacificwellservices.co.id

----------

